
The mentality of Homo interneticus: Some Ongian postulates (2004) - acsillag
http://firstmonday.org/ojs/index.php/fm/article/view/1155/1075
======
dualogy
> _It isn’t much of a stretch to visualize the Internet successes such as
> Google, e–Bay and Amazon gradually being replaced by open source distributed
> processing just as Napster was by Gnutella._

Surely any day now!

------
FeepingCreature
So, let's decide the important question: _homo connecticus_ , _homo iunctus_ ,
_homo in nexu_ , or something else?

